# Possible Parking for 2 in a Minibus in or Around LA??



## WithinuWithoutu (Apr 8, 2015)

My twin and I have been rubber-tramping for over a decade. We're back in the LA area and seeking a possible place to more permanently park our lil Ford minibus. 

If you have or know anyone with a sweet parking spot that'd be awesome! Any other thoughts or suggestions would be helpful.


----------

